
Sometimes, Iowa Democrats award caucus delegates with a coin flip - miiiiiike
http://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/news/elections/presidential/caucus/2016/02/02/sometimes-iowa-democrats-award-caucus-delegates-coin-flip/79680342/
======
liltigerlil
The Democrats qsmmin a party favor for themselves years ago to ensure a
constant inner city voters, republicans and independents alike know that this
is due to the democrats handing out billions of welfare recipients, government
assistance programs. I'm a republican and I'm sick of seeing single mothers
all over the inner cities of this great country, abusing the help people get
should me going just to the needy. know how to work the system for free money.
chose to have 4 or 5 in D.C, handing out more money than checking to see

